# snap disc #3 on Quadrafire 1200i



## thetick (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi,

I'm not getting the blinking blue light anymore on my Quadrafire 1200i.  I verified with a volt meter power just on the other side of power cable where the white wires attach.  I also checked the fuse and it's in tight and not blown.  The manual states that snap disc #3 may need reset or replaced.  I'm having difficulty finding it and but snap disc #2 and #1 were not where the manual stated.  They are just inside the left front panel, not on the right side of firebox and back side of the feed drop tube.

I'm using the pdf manual from the Quadrafire 1200i website.

The electrical diagram shows grey wires for snap disc #3 but I only see them in very back of the stove without a snap disc.


----------



## mralias (Nov 12, 2010)

According to the service manual #3 snap disc should be at the end of those grey wires but they don't show a pic where it is. I hate to say it but you may have to pull the stove out and follow the grey wires. I know it is a PITA. Let me know if you find it as I have a 1200i and it is good to know.


----------



## slls (Nov 12, 2010)

This maybe no help to you, on my FS, on the right side I open the panel. If I look between the 2 heat shields with a flashlight for the hopper, I can see the #3 snap disc and can reset it with a long rod.


----------



## thetick (Dec 2, 2010)

It's all the way in the back by the auger motor.  You pretty much have to take the auger motor out to see it.  Anyway that was not the problem.  The circuit board was fried and well I was out of warranty by 4 months.. Argh.  Oh well been running great now that it's colder.  A little hassle here and there with the pellet stove but still so much cheaper then oil heat.


----------

